# London Bridges Challenge September 2019



## rosy_nic (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi guys, just to let you know that I'm doing the London Bridges Challenge this September. 10 Miles and 12 bridges shall be a challenge are any of you guys doing it?

My Just Giving page is here -> https://www.justgiving.com/fundrais...&utm_source=postoffice&utm_term=1562148325474

Thanks


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 10, 2019)

Yes myself and Stitch are doing it, we have a post on the exercise page.  We are starting at 10am.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm doing it again this year walking with Lorraine.


----------

